# Step-Throughs that Dont Suck?



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Or heck, anything that comes in real sizes and has a lowered top tube. with forks that AREN'T made by Suntour and with brakes not made by Tektro.

ideally around 1,000 dollars.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Why are you looking for a step through frame? It made sense back when women were riding in long skirts, but I'm not sure I understand why people would ride them now, unless it's just for the retro look?

Or am I missing some other reasons? I guess understanding what type of riding you intend to do on it would help make it make more sense to make any recommendations too....


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I know, right? But I guess she hates swinging her leg over the top tube, and is one of those (nearly all) people who doesn't want to have to dress for riding.

It's high on her list of preferences. including a short list of preferred colors.

She's selling her car and needs to commute to college daily. about 3 miles a day/5 days a week minimum. plus a few longer trips into town each week, plus some mild trails. A bike has just gone from a luxury to a need. and She needs a bike that will last, She needs something between cruiser and MTB. And I need to be able to afford it. Otherwise her parents will stick her on some Wal-Mart POS and frankly, I don't want her to die. I also don't want her to have a constantly broken, uncomfortable bike.

Frankly, I know her, I know her likes and dislikes... and its a rather long list. If I could build the thing I'd pick an "townie" style cruiser with discs and an Alfine, but budget limits me greatly.

She needs a bullet proof car replacement. I've seen her ride, and while it's not as hard on a bike as off roading, She will need something built to last.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you looked at the specialized vita step through? I don't know how she feels about black and pink.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

There are tons of step through city bikes around--they're very common in Europe for both sexes. They aren't considered women's frames there--both sexes appreciate the convenience of not having a top tube to deal with when getting on or off the bike in street clothes.

Any bike shop worth a crap should have some examples for you to check out--anything from basic comfort bikes to performance-oriented hybrids.

Riv has a couple of options: Frames & Forks

Soma does one: Buena Vista Frame Set | SOMA Fabrications

Good luck!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

SteveF said:


> There are tons of step through city bikes around--they're very common in Europe for both sexes. They aren't considered women's frames there--both sexes appreciate the convenience of not having a top tube to deal with when getting on or off the bike in street clothes.
> 
> Any bike shop worth a crap should have some examples for you to check out--anything from basic comfort bikes to performance-oriented hybrids.
> 
> ...


For a city bike/cruiser it makes sense. (We've had people here looking for step through mountain bikes because that's what they thought women are supposed to ride... so I just wanted to verify what they were looking for!)

But it sounds like that's pretty much what she plans to do with it - use it for a pretty casual commute so that makes sense.

I would think you have a ton of options and most should be good as long as you're shopping in a bike shop instead of WalMart.

Allant WSD - Trek Bicycle

Or similar but with a suspension fork if she's going off road more?
7500 WSD - Trek Bicycle


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

I bought my wife a pretty nice Electra cruiser for >600. So far it's taking the miles pretty well and it's really nice

For "real" bikes, giant makes an excellent step thru called the via, for under 600 you can get an internal hub, the bike looks nice and functional. If you want a fork they make the cypress for about the same price (with a derailleur)

For the record suntour makes marzocchi forks, and tektro make some really nice brakes for the budget minded. Since most of these step thrus come with vees, you could find a set of XT vees for probably 20 bucks


----------

